# Treating Chicken Coops



## creeperolie (Jul 9, 2012)

I have just got a wooden chicken coop, and it arrived untreated, so I had to search around for the best treatment, which for me was the cuprinol garden shades range. It looks good, too! I now need to know the best clear treatment options, as the Cuprinol stuff is expensive!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i use creosote. not on the inside though.


----------

